# Halloween Favorites



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

this is one of my faves. i go here every halloween. she hasn't posted her halloween 2007 photos yet, but she has lots from previous years. she actually has a live cam on her halloween party every year, but i missed it this year. she has recipes and lots of cool pics of her parties. she is a very creative artist named britta and i think she lives out in cali.

http://britta.com/HW/index.html


----------

